# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Cant shake it off

## northantsgirl

I really cannot shake off the feeling of nothingneaa, nothing has particularily triggered it, im totally out of routine, not sleeping or eating properly, agreeing to do things and then cancelling last minute. The house is a tip, the garden looks like a jungle and thats just making me more miserable

----------


## Suzi

Hi hunni, good to see you - just wish it was because you were feeling more positive, rather than like this... 

Do you have anyone around who could help you to sort the house and garden? I know sometimes that's really helped Marc. Are you seeing your Dr?

----------


## northantsgirl

The dr has put my meds down for a few weeks to get my body used to them again as i had stopped taking them properly and we are hoping i havent become too sensitive to them as when i tried to take my full dose i ended up with blurred vision and dialated pupils!
Not really got anyone to help with the house and garden though

----------


## Suzi

Why weren't you taking your meds properly?

----------


## OldMike

Hopefully when you get acclimatized to your meds and back to the full dose things will start to level out again.

----------


## Angie

Hope that the meds are sorted soon for you hunni x

----------


## Paula

Hi Hunni, Im sorry things are tough right now  :(bear):

----------

